# 9 week old walking needs



## SuperJuicyBanana (Aug 4, 2014)

How long should i walk 9 week old Daisy. She gets pretty tuckered out from just a ten minute walk around the block.


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Lots of playing and training will tire her out this early. If you search 'walking puppy' you'll get lots of advice on how many minutes per week/month of their life as a guideline. 

Daisy will be very happy with little and often as she gets older, but for now socialisation is much more important, and will exhaust her as much as any walk.

Do make sure her vaccinations are up to date before heading out to areas other dogs might have been.

I hope it's all going well!


----------



## Kevin (Dec 29, 2012)

no walking at 9 weeks. Just socialising while being carried in a blanket.

playtime in a secure back garden is all that is needed.

Vac's should be complete before any walking round on the ground in the big world.

when you do take them out to begin with its not so much a walk as an outing. Just go to a grassed field and let them play for 5 maybe 10 mins (off lead) a time.

Start lead walking too early and too much just opens the gate for health issues in later life.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

I am fortunate enough to let my pup run around off-leash on a local canal path or fields near my house. I let my pup run around as much as it desires off leash....been doing so since 9 weeks or so.... He'll also play around with my older dog as well...I'll let him keep going until he wants to stop...and you'll see it when he is done..he'll go lay down and chew a stick or remove himself from playing (playing that he usually instigates anyway). 

You do have to be careful about not having all the shots, but again i think as long as you are smart about it and don't go to where there tons of other dogs hanging out, i suspect you'll be fine.

Now I do watch the pup for signs of fatigue. I don't force the walk..or coax him to keep going....As long I get back to the house and pup is still full of snot (well hopefully a little less than what we started with), I consider the walk a good one. 

I don't think its possible to have a predefined distance or time, other than you don't want your dog refusing to walk further or pushed to point of beyond fatigue where it is a death march to get home.

my two cents...

Nate


----------



## SuperJuicyBanana (Aug 4, 2014)

Kevin said:


> no walking at 9 weeks. Just socialising while being carried in a blanket.
> 
> playtime in a secure back garden is all that is needed.
> 
> ...


Ok thank you good advice. The park is too far to just carry her too so i will stick to playtime in the garden which is good because i am feeling ridiculously ill atm.


----------



## SuperJuicyBanana (Aug 4, 2014)

Btw everybody Daisy is fully up to date with her shots.


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi SJB - just a side note - when people comment about being utd on shots, most mean wait until the pup has had her full set of puppy shots - ours weren't complete until they were 16 weeks. We had four sets of shots we had to get through. So - although she is utd for her age, she probably hasn't had all of the shots she needs in the next couple of months. You want her as updated as possible before you expose her to other dogs, dog parks, pet stores, etc... When our pups were young and hadn't finished their series of shots, we would carry them through pet stores so they would get the socialization, but not be exposed to whatever might be on the floor. Some of those diseases are nasty and you want to do everything possible to prevent them.


----------

